# FN 5.7x28



## KevTN (Apr 4, 2017)

Been doing some research on these, does anyone have any input good or bad?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Apr 5, 2017)

Can't say much on its affect on game but the 5.7 pistol is a great shooting rig. I carry it from time to time but yet to shoot anything. No problem hitting basketball size targets at 50 yards.


----------



## Michael F Sights (May 8, 2017)

I've shot one that a friend owns, very accurate fun pistol but gun is expensive & ammo is expensive too.


----------



## SEGeorgia10mm (May 12, 2017)

Hand gun is fun to shoot. It would probably make a killer yote gun in a rifle.


----------



## EuroTech (Oct 31, 2017)

I had one but it got stolen from my truck,I loved it and plan to get another one but the price is out of sight. wonderful round and very accurate!


----------



## EuroTech (Oct 31, 2017)

20 Round clip is standard issue FYI


----------



## Big7 (Nov 6, 2017)

And with a P-90, it's the perfect duo.

Wicked fast and accurate cartridge!
Ammo is light so you could tote a bunch
for the pistol and rifle about half the weight of
fodder with similar ballistics.

I have a thread on here somewhere about that.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 7, 2017)

*It's an FN*

I have seen, handled one, shot one.

I wanted one, until I saw the $1200 price tag.

s&r


----------

